# First of a matched pair



## T. Ben (Oct 10, 2019)

Spent some time in the garage last night,should have been cleaning but...I bought 3 matching blanks of dyed horse chestnut burl from @Sprung,and this is the first one.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 10, 2019)

Super nice! Love the complexities in the wood the more I look at it. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 10, 2019)

They look  great.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Oct 10, 2019)

Beautiful. Great use of your time too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 10, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Beautiful. Great use of your time too.


You wouldn’t say that if you could see my garage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Maverick (Oct 25, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> You wouldn’t say that if you could see my garage.





Sounds like you might need one of these Troy.









VERY nice pen by the way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 25, 2019)

Maverick said:


> Sounds like you might need one of these Troy.
> 
> View attachment 173365
> 
> ...


Thank you,and I’ve been having a hard time finding one of those.


----------



## Maverick (Oct 25, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> Thank you,and I’ve been having a hard time finding one of those.



Trust me, I could use a bucket full of them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Nov 5, 2019)

Maverick said:


> Sounds like you might need one of these Troy.
> 
> View attachment 173365
> 
> ...


What is that in the picture, @Maverick ? Lol I'm a little slow from working a double today.


----------



## Maverick (Nov 5, 2019)

@dfowler13 

It is a round tuit......for those occasions when you tell someone....(or yourself)....I will do xyz when I get around to it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rich P. (Nov 5, 2019)

That is a Round “TUIT” token. Something everyone needs


----------



## dfowler13 (Nov 5, 2019)

Lolol I really should've known that one. I'm still going to blame the lack of sleep. ;)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (Nov 5, 2019)

LOL....No problem… I actually used to have one and then lost it. So that’s my excuse for not getting things done… That’s my story and I’m sticking to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

